# 20ga.



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

What's a good brand for a 20ga.? Im looking into waterfowl, upland, and turkey hunting with one.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You can't do much better than the 870 express, especially on the price and reliability. Leaves plenty of extra money for a set of Briley extended chokes that greatly improves patterns, and a couple cases of shells. If you consider looks as being very important then you will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree that the 870 express is a good gun for the price......but you can have some problems with it. (I know others have never had problems and some have had too many.)....but IMO if you by a remington 870 go with the wingmaster. Better quality, looks, dependability......Browning BPS is good. More expensive put very good gun.....It you are looking for an auto.....remington 11-87.....great gun.......berretta any model....great gun, expensive but great gun!

My advise if you are going to use a 20 ga for turkey make sure you invest in a good turkey choke and good shells. Any premium turkey load or shell made for turkeys should do fine and pattern your gun! I can not stress this enough...PATTERN YOUR GUN!!!!

Try different distances.....10 yards, 20 yards, 30 yards, 40 yards, and then 50 yards......You want a pellet count in the head of about 10 and then that is a dead bird. The reason for a 10 yard pattern is to know how tight it is at that distance.....because if it is the size of a baseball you need that sight right on the head with no wobble!


----------



## Snipe Hunter (May 3, 2006)

I don't know how this question can be answered without knowing your budget and what type of action you want. If I was looking to hunt waterfowl and turkey I'd want more than a twenty gauge. What are you looking to spend and do you want an O/U, sxs, pump, or auto?

SH


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

870 Remington


----------



## flyfisherguy (Apr 27, 2006)

I would prefer a pump action.
:sniper:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

All my children have started with the 870 Express Youth. I have an Express as well and they are great guns, reasonably priced, and nver had a problem. Maybe not the prettiest but acceptable at a minimum. Just my opinion.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

The Norseman said:


> 870 Remington


 Yup, you can't beat the classic :wink:


----------



## thunderhead (Dec 22, 2005)

You should go with a Merkel 47E. It is a fine handling gun that will be a pleasure to carry in the field.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Trying to decide on youth 20ga. Appears Remington Express and Mossberg youth models are similar in weight and price. The Mossberg does allow to adjust the butt for different lengths, also think the Mossberg safety switch on top is in a better (safer) spot for youths.

Anyone own the Mossberg?

Any opinions - Express vs Mossberg?

Thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Personally I like the Moss 500 and 835 better than the 870 and 870 Super Mag.

That being said, a Browning BPS 20 ga would be a very nice gun for the purposes you mentioned.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

870's are good guns 11-87's are a bit better...but I have never had anythign go wrong with a browning before. I dont konw about truky hunting with a 20g but I use to shoot a 20 for upland, the pattern was great for it. The only thing left to say is look around at the different brands and dont for get to make sure you can use lead and steel out of the same barrel...I got a browning that only takes steel, but then again its a 10g.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I use a Benelli Nova. Affordable. Reliable. The appearance is not to everyone's taste but I like it just fine. Have used it for grouse and turkey. For turkey, you have to pick your shots...no forty yarders (but calling them close is the art of turkey hunting, right?). It patterns nicely at 25 yds with an extra full choke.
Have not used it for waterfowl.
Pete


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont know guess I have a lot to learn but evrything I have ever fired at with my Winchester 1200 and my Win 1200 defender has fell over dead! I love win shotguns but honestly do not have much experiance with others!!


----------



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

I have an the classic 870 express magnum and I have yet to have a problem with it. no complaints!!!


----------

